# Advice Needed - Hyatt purchase



## j4sharks (Oct 10, 2007)

I have opportunity to purchase a Week 20 2BR unit at Hyatt in Sedona (2,000 Hyatt points) for $19,100.  I dont intend to visit Sedona often.  Rather, I intend to use the points to stay at Hyatt in Tahoe and Carmel most of the time.  Ques ... if Hyatt's system flexible enough that I will be able to get dates in Tahoe and Carmel during Diamond (prime) season for 3 and 4 night stays if I am not an owner there?  I am familiar with Westin's system, and I would not buy if it was Westin.  But I have heard Hyatt's system works differently and I should be ok.  Any words of wisdom from Hyatt owners???  I need to make a quick decision!

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 10, 2007)

I think you could get a 2,000 point week at High Sierra for that price or a little more. If that's the case, it would make a lot more sense to buy where you want to go and KNOW you're going to be able to make reservations than gamble by buying somwhere you don't want to go.


----------



## duke (Oct 10, 2007)

j4sharks said:


> I have opportunity to purchase a Week 20 2BR unit at Hyatt in Sedona (2,000 Hyatt points) for $19,100.
> 
> Ques ... if Hyatt's system flexible enough that I will be able to get dates in Tahoe and Carmel during Diamond (prime) season for 3 and 4 night stays
> 
> I am familiar with Westin's system, and I would not buy if it was Westin.



That price may be high.  I think 7-8 cents per point is a great price.

I have not had any problem getting a great "week" at Highlands Inn by trading my Sedona Diamond week.  3-4 day stays may be more difficult

What's wrong with the Westin system?  I have never had a problem trading for prime weeks at great resorts ie: Maui.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 10, 2007)

Since becoming a Hyatt owner, I have seen 2-3-4 night stays at Carmel during Diamond season. Partial Diamond weeks at High Sierra (7, 51-52) may be more tricky to get simply because those weeks will usually match at 60 days out, though there are exceptions to that rule.  I saw full weeks 51 and 52 at Tahoe online a week or so ago.

How flexible are you?


----------



## myip (Oct 10, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Since becoming a Hyatt owner, I have seen 2-3-4 night stays at Carmel during Diamond season.
> How flexible are you?


Are the available days on the weekend or just weekday?


----------



## Denise L (Oct 10, 2007)

myip said:


> Are the available days on the weekend or just weekday?



I have seen them for both. 3 weekend nights in a 1 bedroom, 2 or 4 weeknights in a 2 bedroom.  I first booked 3 weekend nights and then switched to 2 weeknights in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 10, 2007)

j4sharks said:


> I have opportunity to purchase a Week 20 2BR unit at Hyatt in Sedona (2,000 Hyatt points) for $19,100.  I dont intend to visit Sedona often.  Rather, I intend to use the points to stay at Hyatt in Tahoe and Carmel most of the time.  Ques ... if Hyatt's system flexible enough that I will be able to get dates in Tahoe and Carmel during Diamond (prime) season for 3 and 4 night stays if I am not an owner there?  I am familiar with Westin's system, and I would not buy if it was Westin.  But I have heard Hyatt's system works differently and I should be ok.  Any words of wisdom from Hyatt owners???  I need to make a quick decision!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,

Congratulation   on your great e-bay buy. You will have NO problem exchanging  (using you point) in Tahoe and Carmel.  We actually own 2 weeks in Sedona but always use them in Tahoe or Carmel or any other Hyatt. Just some planning but Hyatt is a EXCELLENT system.

Hyatt is the best if you want to trade with in Hyatt. If you haven't heard yet Hyatt will be coming to Northstar at Lake Tahoe 2009 100%  forsure and also Hyatt will be looking to open about 3-4 hyatts in Californian some in N. Cal some in S Cal and dont for get Hawaii,florida ,Colorado (steamboat) and NYC this year or early 2008!!!

You will need all the 2000 points you have(go when you want  almost anytime) in fact like many Hyatt owners after they enjoy the Hyatt system they buy more about 5000-6000 points for their family.

Sedona is a life time (years and years)while Hyatt Tahoe is RTU so about 70 years left on that timeshare !!!

I would 100% go through with the sale and after you get in and enjoy Hyatt buy more before the new resorts are announced!!!

Send me a PM anytime if you have more question Im here to help just like other Hyatt owners help me when i first started. Now I cant get enough.

Come see us here in Carmel/Monterey Ca there are a few of us Hyatt owners that actually live here in town full time.

Are you going to the Sharks Home opener???


----------



## Kal (Oct 10, 2007)

ondeadlin said:


> ...it would make a lot more sense to buy where you want to go and KNOW you're going to be able to make reservations than gamble by buying somwhere you don't want to go.


 
As a point of clarification the only guarantee you have is the specific unit and week at the resort you own.  Otherwise ALL reservations are by first-come, first-served points.  Plan ahead and you won't have any problem getting what you want.


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 10, 2007)

Kal,

I certainly apologize if I'm wrong, but wouldn't you have a 6-month advantage in making reservations in Tahoe if you owned there, under the home resort preference period? Or did I misunderstand that designation?


----------



## Kal (Oct 10, 2007)

There are NO owner advantages in obtaining reservations other than to stay in the unit/week owned.

At the beginning of each yearly point cycle the owner is issued points equal to the value of the unit owned.  That date is also the first day of the HRPP (Home Resort Preference Period).  The owner can use those points in any way they desire.  One option is to use all the points and stay at the owned unit/week.  The owner has 6-months to make that decision (until the end of the HRPP).  

If that option is discarded the owner has the same status as every other HVC owner in requesting a reservation at any HVC resort.  If you want to stay at the owned resort, during any week in any unit, the owner has no advantage other than where they are situated on the _Reservation Request Wait List_.  If you are NUMBER 1 on the Request List you have priority over everyone else on THAT SPECIFIC LIST.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jeff,

So are you going to buy this timeshare or what???


----------



## ondeadlin (Oct 12, 2007)

Kal,

My hat is, as always, off to you. Apologize for the misunderstanding (should have known better than to question you in the first place!)


----------



## Kal (Oct 12, 2007)

When I walked away from my first Hyatt presentation I really didn't have a clue on how the HVC points system worked.  However, there was no doubt in my mind that as an owner at a particular resort I would have all kinds of priorities for that resort.  NOT!

Subsequently I learned that it takes a number of what-if iterations to understand how the system works.  Not to worry, just keep turning over rocks and you'll have a good grip on how it all works.  The best thing is you have lots of time to exercise your options and you don't have to be the first in line for a early o'clock phone call to big brother a la Marriott.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 12, 2007)

Kal said:


> When I walked away from my first Hyatt presentation I really didn't have a clue on how the HVC points system worked.  However, there was no doubt in my mind that as an owner at a particular resort I would have all kinds of priorities for that resort.  NOT!
> 
> Subsequently I learned that it takes a number of what-if iterations to understand how the system works.  Not to worry, just keep turning over rocks and you'll have a good grip on how it all works.  The best thing is you have lots of time to exercise your options and you don't have to be the first in line for a early o'clock phone call to big brother a la Marriott.




kal,

You are 1000% correct like always!!!


----------



## tamu91 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Hyatt purchase, is this good price?*

[will post on a separate thread]


----------

